# Prom..yes or no?



## cybernaut

damn


----------



## Chris16

No. I'm not attached to a single damn person at that school, so why bother. I don't hate them either, but why risk the pity party? It's embarrassing if it happens, it's depressing if it doesn't. Avoid both by staying home and refreshing SAS.


----------



## cybernaut

I havent met any one that I'm attracted to in my school either lol. I will definitely take your advice though.


----------



## greenking

I didn't go to mine either. people tell me I'll regret it but I don't think so. unless you have a lot of friends prom seems like a terrible awkward time


----------



## millenniumman75

I didn't go either. I am still mixed about it. Personally, I would still encourage people to go. Maybe you will make new friends then.

I graduated 18 years ago....about the time the current seniors were born! :lol


----------



## caflme

I went to my Jr Prom in 1982 grudgingly because my mom set me up with her best friend's son and for him to take me... he was a nice guy but thought we were a real date and that we would be bf and gf after and I did not like him 'that way'. I had THE lamest dress that looked like I'd just jumped off 'Little House on the Praire". I was so embarrassed and was miserable.

Sr Prom (1983) the guy I was going to go with/meet there (since my dad hated him)... dropped out at the last minute due to issues with an ex gf (was threatened to not take me or he'd get beat up) and I went solo... same dress since my parents wouldn't buy another one - again absolutely embarrassed.

Did not dance, drank - that was the only thing that helped, did not fit in, did NOT have a good time.


----------



## atticusfinch

i didn't go to prom. i kind of regret it, but at the same time i don't because i knew i would have had a **** time, so its all right, especially since I heard from friends that it sucked and everybody was fake and blah blah blah. there's nothing sincere about prom. people at my school apparently just came for the first hour and left to get wasted and high. oh art high school kids.


----------



## StarryNight

I'm a senior as well and I haven't decided whether to go or not. On the one hand I feel like I should just because people make such a big deal about it but then again it seems like it might be a long uncomfortable night. Plus there's only about 10 people in my school I actually like sooo there's no point really I guess.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

There are two proms where I am- years 12 and 13. I didn't go to the first, won't go to the second- not a big deal its just not for me.


----------



## yomrwhite

Didn't go to either of my proms. Junior prom I wasn't going to go to anyway, but some relatives we hadn't seen in like 10 years came the same weekend so we did stuff with them. Senior year, didn't go either. Why should I have gone? No girl, no friends to go with, and there's no way with my shyness I could have had fun anyway.

I also had to come to school on Senior Ditch Day the following Monday for a presentation and the few other people who showed up and people afterwards said it sucked because the dancing was basically just one big orgy, the DJ sucked, and the food sucked.

I would still suggest to go to it if you would feel comfortable, but honestly it's one of those places where SA could become REALLY bad, so don't feel you need to force yourself to go


----------



## Marikate

No, most likely not-I go to an online school, and I really don't know anyone there. I'd be super uncomfortable being around a bunch of people I don't know, plus I can't dance to save my life =P


----------



## Charizard

I went to my senior prom. It was one of the only really formal events I've had the opportunity to attend. Got to dress up in a tux, went to a hibachi grill with some friends, and just enjoyed the opportunity to get some last "fun times" in with my friends. 

If you have some friends who are going, it's worth going. If you don't- then I'd say save yourself the couple hours and the money.


----------



## i just want luv

Nope. cant even remember what happened that day.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I refuse to go to the prom. It's an excuse for rich and popular kids to show off how much money they have and how popular and happy they are. I am strongly opposed to the whole idea.


----------



## cybernaut

Marikate said:


> No, most likely not-I go to an online school, and I really don't know anyone there. I'd be super uncomfortable being around a bunch of people I don't know, plus I can't dance to save my life =P


Lol, I'm in the same boat when it comes to dancing.



i just want luv said:


> Nope. cant even remember what happened that day.


Lol :teeth!



caflme said:


> I went to my Jr Prom in 1982 grudgingly because my mom set me up with her best friend's son and for him to take me... he was a nice guy but thought we were a real date and that we would be bf and gf after and I did not like him 'that way'. I had THE lamest dress that looked like I'd just jumped off 'Little House on the Praire". I was so embarrassed and was miserable.
> 
> Sr Prom (1983) the guy I was going to go with/meet there (since my dad hated him)... dropped out at the last minute due to issues with an ex gf (was threatened to not take me or he'd get beat up) and I went solo... same dress since my parents wouldn't buy another one - again absolutely embarrassed.
> 
> Did not dance, drank - that was the only thing that helped, did not fit in, did NOT have a good time.


Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. You're strong to have the guts to go again in an ugly dress and solo during your senior year . I can't believe that the GF threatened to beat your date up during your senior year though; never heard of anything like that lol. 



millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't go either. I am still mixed about it. Personally, I would still encourage people to go. Maybe you will make new friends then.
> 
> I graduated 18 years ago.... about the time the current seniors were born! :lol




Thanks for the encouragement. LOL at the last part of your post :yes!I doubt it though..I have a small senior class at my school and I doubt that any of them will consider befriending me. At my school, all people anticipate to do on prom night are getting drunk on party buses, having after parties, or losing their virginity :|.



greenking said:


> I didn't go to mine either. people tell me I'll regret it but I don't think so. unless you have a lot of friends prom seems like a terrible awkward time


I doubt I'll regret it either. I didn't really regret Junior prom...


----------



## Dre53

Didn't go either year and have no regrets. I actually had a few friends in high school and many acquaintances but I never liked those events. I don't like to dance/party and wouldn't have had a date so it would have awkward. I really, really don't care about any "stigma" about not going. I had fun that day by going for a long bike ride.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

I went and hated it. First off, I had to scramble to find enough people to sit at my table and boy was that not fun. I only went because the girl that asked me really wanted to go. At prom my group and another group got seated at the same table so it was over crowded and they were pissed at my group. Then the dancing started and I stood on the outskirts of the dance floor with a friend as my date danced. After awhile I was uncomfortable and we left early. The after party was **** too thanks to a certain ex boyfriend of my date. 

Don't go to prom. It's a waste of time and money.


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Hell to the no


----------



## thewall

just say no


----------



## mrbojangles

I never attended. I was asked to the prom my senior year by a girl I am convinced was stalking me at the time. She asked me in a really weird way too. She left a note on my desk saying she had bought a dress already and it would take a miracle to find a date *hint hint* I made some **** up about being in a relationship :lol I don't think she bought it because she started asking me a bunch of questions about my "girlfriend". I was trying to let her off easy, but man she was a pain in the ***. No use dropping that much money on someone I didn't even care about.


----------



## Dark Drifter

A lot of girls don't want to go with me because I'm a "nerd" and because I'm too "ugly" for them... that hurts. Then again, why do I want to go to a stupid prom with a bunch of shallow bimbos who don't know the what the color red is?

However, I hatched an idea. It's a stupid one, but I'm going to use the fact that I'm unwanted by girls to my advantage by going there by myself on purpose. Someone told me I should just go there and then it gave me an idea. Ever heard of sit-ins? I'm basically going to go there, sit down, maybe have some of the food, but other than that nothing else. We have a very small group of seniors, and 2/3 of them are girls. I'm going to play a game of revenge on them by sitting there as a result of them and their constant rejection. And if any of them ask me to join them, i'm going to laugh at them as they did to me and refuse them. 

And then after an hour, I'll probably leave because I'll probably have too much of a heavy heart and tears in my eyes from watching all the sappy couples rubbing it in my face that I have no girlfriend.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

Dark Drifter said:


> And then after an hour, I'll probably leave because I'll probably have too much of a heavy heart and tears in my eyes from watching all the sappy couples rubbing it in my face that I have no girlfriend.


Or you could just not go considering your revenge isn't going to hurt their feelings. Save yourself the emotional pain...


----------



## Dark Drifter

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Or you could just not go considering your revenge isn't going to hurt their feelings. Save yourself the emotional pain...


I'm still on the bridge on going anyway... a part of me really thinks there might be some hope. But then again, most of the girls at my school regard me as unattractive so who am I trying to fool? Oh, now that I think about it, I'm trying to fool... myself.

My prom is still a few weeks away, so who knows if anything will change. But when you put it that way, I might as well save myself the emotional pain. There's no point going to a place where you're not wanted anyway.


----------



## brittany220

I don't know if I'm going yet either, I'm not sure if it's really worth all the money it costs and if it's that important of an experience. It could be fun, but I think it would mostly be awkward. I've mentioned a few times that I wasn't sure if I was going to prom or not and people looked at me like I was crazy and that I had to go. But I don't really know if I want to.


----------



## Dark Drifter

I've had the same experinces. Today in my face someone said that people who didn't go were losers. And ironic, girls refuse to go with me because they think I'm a loser. It's all just peer pressure. 
I spoke to a friend of mine, she told me she never went to her own prom because she thought it was pointless and thinking about it, she has a point, at least on my end. No girl wants to go with me, I'm going to be unhappy and uncomfortable there. And who is really going to know if I go or not? And besides most of the girls rejected me, so it's stupid of me to go on my own and sit down by myself looking unhappy. I don't think even my music player would be able to keep me company this time.


----------



## Dre53

Dark Drifter said:


> A lot of girls don't want to go with me because I'm a "nerd" and because I'm too "ugly" for them... that hurts. Then again, why do I want to go to a stupid prom with a bunch of shallow bimbos who don't know the what the color red is?
> 
> However, I hatched an idea. It's a stupid one, but I'm going to use the fact that I'm unwanted by girls to my advantage by going there by myself on purpose. Someone told me I should just go there and then it gave me an idea. Ever heard of sit-ins? I'm basically going to go there, sit down, maybe have some of the food, but other than that nothing else. We have a very small group of seniors, and 2/3 of them are girls. I'm going to play a game of revenge on them by sitting there as a result of them and their constant rejection. And if any of them ask me to join them, i'm going to laugh at them as they did to me and refuse them.
> 
> And then after an hour, I'll probably leave because I'll probably have too much of a heavy heart and tears in my eyes from watching all the sappy couples rubbing it in my face that I have no girlfriend.


Don't know your situation, but I would think that would just be embarassing for you. If none of the girls care about you in the first place they're definitely not going to care about you sitting there alone. Your "revenge" won't mean anything at all. Trust me, it doesn't matter if you don't go. Have some fun on your own that night and just be yourself.


----------



## Dark Drifter

Dre53 said:


> Don't know your situation, but I would think that would just be embarassing for you. If none of the girls care about you in the first place they're definitely not going to care about you sitting there alone. Your "revenge" won't mean anything at all. Trust me, it doesn't matter if you don't go. Have some fun on
> your own that night and just be yourself.


What would I do? I'd be there on my own. That'd be just as embarrassing if you think about it, I'll be there by myself doing almost nothing. Plus I'm no live wire, I don't go out there very much and I don't have a lot of "friends" at my school to begin with. I'd probably be there for an hour before I start to get bored and want to leave.


----------



## That guy over there

I never went to the year 11 or year 12 prom.I might go to this year 13 one in July if my mates are coming along.Its not really about "who your going with" because we dont really do that in my school so not many people ask the opposite gender to go with. its the last time I will see my mates before leaving, although us lot will be sitting in the corner for 5 hours looking amused, suppose it wont be as bad as going along alone and being forced to dance lol :b


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

My teacher and my best friend's mom told me I should go. They're both like you will regret and it's part of the whole experience. But honestly why go? I don't have any friends in my senior class (only 1 friend in school and she's a junior). I might take my best friend but it'll be embarrassing when she see's how lonely I am there. We'll just be wondering around aimlessly. And I can't dance anyway so what else will we do but sit in over priced dresses stuffing our faces with hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## 2Talkative

Porn yes prom no.... apparently I misread and this is the "teen section" omg.


----------



## Present

^^ haha
On topic ~ my prom is a like a month away, I'm not sure if I'm going or not, I like this one girl but I need to grow some balls and ask her, I haven't been to a Prom but judging by what everyone is saying I would not go with a friend I mean to see her dance with someone else and I'm guessing the romantic moment kicks in when the dates dance together kiss and all that **** I would kill to experience so just to sit on the outskirts looking at people making out doesn' t sound to inviting if you had a Date totally different experience. I'm not the most fun guy to be around infact I consider myself boring etc... and Maybe having a date would be awkward she might wanna dance I mean I'm down to dance but slow dance only. If it's dancing to other things then I'm completely done there. Unless she teaches me there and somehow I have a good time making a fool out of myself..So 50/50 I wanna go though feels as If I'm gonna regret it in the long run..


----------



## ValiantThor

screw prom and go to the parties......why would i waste my time dancing and pretending to be happy when everyone i knew was out getting smashed .....prom = boring, skip it and hit the parties


----------



## cybernaut

2Talkative said:


> Porn yes prom no.... apparently I misread and this is the "teen section" omg.



LOL :teeth


Present said:


> ^^ haha
> On topic ~ my prom is a like a month away, I'm not sure if I'm going or not, I like this one girl but I need to grow some balls and ask her, I haven't been to a Prom but judging by what everyone is saying I would not go with a friend I mean to see her dance with someone else and I'm guessing the romantic moment kicks in when the dates dance together kiss and all that **** I would kill to experience so just to sit on the outskirts looking at people making out doesn' t sound to inviting if you had a Date totally different experience. I'm not the most fun guy to be around infact I consider myself boring etc... and Maybe having a date would be awkward she might wanna dance I mean I'm down to dance but slow dance only. If it's dancing to other things then I'm completely done there. Unless she teaches me there and somehow I have a good time making a fool out of myself..So 50/50 I wanna go though feels as If I'm gonna regret it in the long run..


Mines is this Saturday. I've never had the guts to ask any of my crushes out either. But, if you attempt to ask her out, then the best of luck to you. As for the dancing issue, I'm in the same boat lol. Dancing has never been one of my best things.


----------



## portrait

I've been asked a million times if I'm going to prom and I always say no... I just don't think it's as important as everyone makes it out to be, and I'd feel awkward going without anyone else. I don't want to waste tons of money either.


----------



## Tar

I have a feeling Prom in America is a really big traditional thing?
Well in 2 months I'm going to my Prom (in the UK) and I don't have a guy to go with. Neither does my best friend, or the other girl I'm really close to. I'm only going to party with them, and the group of people I hang out with just at school. I don't want to party with the rest of the year, because we don't talk. :|
Why is there an expectation for people to have a date anyway? Maybe this is an American thing..

I don't think it's going to be particulary amazing, but not pointless either. It costs money to just go to my prom, and I'm not going to spend money on a stupidly expensive dress :no but I'd rather go than sit at home. Why waste an opportunity?


----------



## Morticia

I always wanted to go to prom. In public school I never got to. I'm home schooled now so I can't. It's always been one of the things I've wanted to do most though.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Blarghgh...prom...I don't want to go...T^T
But I'm forcing myself to because 20 years from now I wanna give myself credit for actually going and not chickening out.


----------



## INVIZRU

EmptyRoom said:


> Blarghgh...prom...I don't want to go...T^T
> But I'm forcing myself to because 20 years from now I wanna give myself credit for actually going and not chickening out.


Wow. That just convinced me to definitely go to my prom!


----------



## GenoWhirl

Absolutely not going to couple's celebration night of the school year. For one I would be surrounded by everyone that I do not relate to and never will and they are people that I highly think down upon but also it's not meant for a person to go alone you just end up looking like a total tool if you do and in the end it's a waste of my time only to feel uncomfortable the whole time. Why would I put myself into such a situation when I can chill at home do my thing hang out with my friends who refuse to go as well and feel fine without feeling like a shell of a person on a dance floor? I'm very supportive for those that don't show to the prom, more power to you because if you're like me than why go if it's just going to make you feel on edge and horrible all night?


----------



## kosherpiggy

I'm not going. I only wanted to go with a certain person, but it turns out he has a date. I'm not all bummed out because I didn't want to go in the first place. If I actually went, my dress would be this pink Marie Antoinette-like dress, but strapless or this hot pink 1950's inspired strapless dress. My mom's gonna make it the Marie Antoinette dress for a wedding I'm going to this summer. :3


----------



## trendyfool

I honestly am not sure what I'm doing for prom. I don't exactly go to my high school anymore, so that takes away some of the motivation. I might have a "morp" with some non-high school friends, and I might go to my school's prom with some friends. But it would be awkward, cause I don't have a date. It's a lot harder to find one if you're gay. My friend jack said he would go with me as friends, though, so maybe I'll do that?

Hmm. I feel like I should go. It's this huge thing and it'll be my last chance to see a lot of people from my school.


----------



## Neutrino

Not going. Never have, never will. Not a big deal though. Prom is crud here.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

I never went, im still alive.


----------

